# Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in Dogs



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/HGEindogs.htm


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad you took her and thanks for sharing. Fingers crossed that she is on the mend, sending you much love xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad she is doing better. Thank you for the information. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope she makes a full recovery very soon, it must of been an awful time for you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO glad that she is turning the corner, keep us updated on her progress


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Lucia is well enough to be coming home, hope she quickly makes a full recovery.
Thank you for sharing your experience and for the information.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks William, appreciate you passing on the information and sharing your experience with HGE. Poor Lucia, thank goodness you are so attune to her which allowed her to get treatment at the earliest opportunity. Wishing Lucia a full and speedy recovery. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm soooo glad you posted such a detailed example of HGE. You did really great taking her to work with you . . that probably was key to saving her life!! Carley had a horrible bout of Gastroenteritis (only a spot of blood in poo . . not diagnosed as hemorrhagic), but the point you made was so vital . . and that is a quick decision for a trip to the Vet. Carley seemed a tiny bit lethargic when I got home from work, the ate about 1/3 of her supper and vomited within 30 minutes, then outside and straining with poo, just a spot of blood. When she came back in she was laying down and way to still. It was Friday and the Vet was closing in 30 minutes so I did the same, took her right away. I had to wait for about 45 minutes . . and I swear she was detoriating by the minute! I was so shocked she was very lethargic. They did xrays, bloodwork etc and then wanted to keep her overnight with IV fluids, I asked to take her home and they ran in 100 cc of fluid under her skin as she was dehydrated as well, antibiotics and nausea injection. I slept with her on the floor all night. She was better the next day, but not well in herself for 2-3 days, just ate small portions of chicken and rice. My husband had walked them that morning and she had scarfed up something??? (maybe piece of hamburger?) and I think that triggered her gastroenteritis . . the important thing is a Quick response as they go downhill very quickly! Thanks so much for the information. Hope your baby is better now!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poor Lucia  , so glad you followed your instinct and took her to work with you. Thank you for highlighting this to us all and I hope Lucia continues to improve. Sending lots of healing vibes :hug:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for this info. Hope Lucia continues to improves. Please keep us informed. Like children our little dogs go downhill so rapidly.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah I'm so sorry to hear that...poor Lucia and poor you.

Hoping things continue to improve and she is back home safe and sound.

Thanks for sharing

xxx


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed that Lucia makes a full recovery. You can't be too careful where pets are concerned and in this case, you were so right to trust your instincts! HGE is a condition that many dog owners know little or nothing about so good to see a post like this to pre-warn others in case their pet experiences similar symptoms. Best wishes to Lucia!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

36 hours home now and doing well
Three separate meds several times a day and special diet
So far so good 
Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Great to hear!


----------

